# Betta Or Dwarf Gourami For 10 Gal Community Tank?



## TorchwoodMindfreak (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello I have a 10 gallon tank in my dorm and I want to add a little more interest. Most of the fish in it I have had for quite a few years and are a combination from several other tanks (which is why they are not in bigger groups). There are currently 2 harlequin rasboras, 2 white clouds mountain minnows, 3 male yellow guppies, and a bulldog pleco. I'm trying to decide whether to get a dwarf gourami or a male betta. I'd slightly prefer a betta, but the guppies could be an issue. Opinions?


----------



## crzy2u (Jan 16, 2014)

TorchwoodMindfreak said:


> Hello I have a 10 gallon tank in my dorm and I want to add a little more interest. Most of the fish in it I have had for quite a few years and are a combination from several other tanks (which is why they are not in bigger groups). There are currently 2 harlequin rasboras, 2 white clouds mountain minnows, 3 male yellow guppies, and a bulldog pleco. I'm trying to decide whether to get a dwarf gourami or a male betta. I'd slightly prefer a betta, but the guppies could be an issue. Opinions?


Your tank is too small to hold a gourami, and I would not suggest adding a betta either as they are very feisty and can/will cause great stress, injury, or death to other peaceful inhabitants such as your guppies. I highly suggest looking for another type of fish more suitable for your tank.


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

Agree with crzy2. Some suitable species that come to mind are swordtails, cory catfish, cherry barbs, zebra danios, platies, and freshwater shrimp.
Also, if you don't have any already, live plants are a great way to give your tank an instant makeover.
Good luck!


----------



## Poleren (Jan 24, 2014)

You can't have any fin nippers with bettas. Tiger barbs are a big NO.


----------



## Poleren (Jan 24, 2014)

The thing with live plants is they dirty your water and you will have to take out the dead leaves that they form. Plastic plants and a air pump is fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crzy2u (Jan 16, 2014)

Poleren said:


> The thing with live plants is they dirty your water and you will have to take out the dead leaves that they form. Plastic plants and a air pump is fine.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't really agree with that, :/ I haven't once seen/heard of any tank having "dirty water" from live plants. In fact, plants should be doing the opposite. Any dead leaves can easily be taken or or left to a snail to eat.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

I think for a 10 gallon you are already WAY overstocked. Sometimes just adding 1 more fish... sends the whole balance off and your original fish start dying off. I wouldn't add anything else. JMO.


----------

